# Indian hits 5,000



## Xcelsior (Jun 19, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Indian-Bicy...tr=true&hash=item2352e22b4f&item=151714409295


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 19, 2015)

As it should...just beautiful.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 19, 2015)

...Oh, not a "Cleveland Indian"? sorry wrong pastime....


----------



## partsguy (Jun 19, 2015)

This is awesome! I can't afford it so I'll just sit back watch!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 19, 2015)

I might need to take a hammer to the ol' piggy bank for this one.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 19, 2015)

What's your guess on what it will go for?  I have a buddy that wants it.  He's new to the hobby (4 months) and has already picked up a Vintage Klein ($1500), two twin flex, pacemaker and said the one he wants most is an Indian.   I sent him this yesterday and he said that he may jump into the bidding.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jun 19, 2015)

I think it will go between $7k-8.5k


----------



## highship (Jun 19, 2015)

Do we think the tank is original?


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 19, 2015)

highship said:


> Do we think the tank is original?




Good question.  I think it is, but before this I was only aware of the tanks that had the nickle plated rear bracket mount. I've never seen this upper and lower tank mount before. If I had my choice Id much rather have the rear mount type.


----------



## robertc (Jun 19, 2015)

Basically two days left, its at 6000 dollars now probably go another thousand. These bidders don't work in the fire service that's for sure.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 19, 2015)

I know the top bidder.


----------



## robertc (Jun 19, 2015)

Could it be you? I should also add if it is you're the man. That is an awesome bike.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 19, 2015)

lol...nope, not me.  It is on the bucket list.


----------



## walter branche (Jun 20, 2015)

6,000.00 1 day ,18 hours to go-----------6,600


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 21, 2015)

Hmm...brand new bidder jumps in late in the game.  I hope for the buyer's sake it's legit and not just a shill.


----------



## catfish (Jun 21, 2015)

dfa242 said:


> Hmm...brand new bidder jumps in late in the game.  I hope for the buyer's sake it's legit and not just a shill.




I hate shill bids. What's even worse is that ebay allows them. They don't care. It's more $$$$ for ebay.


----------



## walter branche (Jun 21, 2015)

7,752.00


----------



## fordmike65 (May 11, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 11, 2016)




----------



## Luchotocado (May 11, 2016)

Awesome


----------



## locomotion (May 11, 2016)

great bike, only Universal tires would of looked good on it as a replacement


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 11, 2016)

God that is soo well preserved!


----------



## jkent (May 11, 2016)

Is that your bike Mike?
Jkent


----------



## fordmike65 (May 11, 2016)

jkent said:


> Is that your bike Mike?
> Jkent



Me? I wish! Nah, just came across this thread and saw no pics were posted. Thought I'd post them up before they were deleted from the eBay listing


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 11, 2016)

highship said:


> Do we think the tank is original?




I think the tank is original, that's pretty obvious, but not original to this frame/bike.
This is never directly confirmed in the careful description.
That is my opinion with the wear on the frame, straps, and the patina mismatch.
A cool bike, but I'm not into the motorcycle affiliated bikes which are overinflated pricewise because of that affiliation...also in my opinion.
Keep in mind, there is no thumbs down option for my comment, so you'll have to go on hating me privately.
Chris


----------



## dave the wave (May 11, 2016)

Chris i am with you on this one.someone paid alot of $$$ for a bike that is somewhat pieced together.if you look at the front fender it looks as tho it was added on.the patina is not consistent with the frame.and why was the rear fender cut out to fit the rear stays? the front tank cap was added it looks like it was painted with red primer.the fender brace rivots are all replaced with screws.the badge to the frame does not look right to the year of the bike.i thought the triple plated fork should have that badge.the bike itself looks like a westfield made indian.the triple plated fork were early  manuf.by hendee indian or Davis?


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 14, 2016)

He use the wonderful phrase "period correct" which means it could be somewhat pieced together. Still, a nice item, but he did say it came from a Vegas auction, and that is the biggest worry.


----------

